# Lunch tomorrow at wagamama marina



## Tess&Joakim (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi all,

A few of us from the forum have organized a lunch tomorrow at wagamama in the marina. The time is 11.30. It would be fun if more would join us!

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/restaurants/details/5606-wagamama

Hope to see you there!


----------



## santosh.stephen (Feb 8, 2011)

*hey !!!*

hey 

I would love to join in, if it's alright with you guys?

checked out the directions but i'm still quite new to this place !

I was walking by the jumeira beach this evening ! 

is wagamama somewhere in the same area ?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

santosh.stephen said:


> hey
> 
> I would love to join in, if it's alright with you guys?
> 
> ...


It's located in Al Fattan Towers (next to Trader Vics), along JBR Walk.


----------



## Tess&Joakim (Jan 4, 2011)

santosh.stephen said:


> hey
> 
> I would love to join in, if it's alright with you guys?
> 
> ...


Of course! Looking forward to meet you tomorrw then!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Might be able to make this but not sure as will be heading to yas marina for the races. Wagamama is just too good to pass up!


----------



## santosh.stephen (Feb 8, 2011)

Perfect ! first time to wagamama !

see you guys at 11:30 then !

Could I please get someone's number?

to find you guys once i'm there ?

thanks.


----------



## Tess&Joakim (Jan 4, 2011)

Moe78 said:


> Might be able to make this but not sure as will be heading to yas marina for the races. Wagamama is just too good to pass up!


I agree!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

It was great meeting you guys even though it was only for less than an hour! Can't believe I couldn't have edamame beans there! Hope you enjoyed your meals, never had a bad one there so far!

Tess&Joakim, so you guys were at 360? I remember meeting a couple there but lots of things that happened there I can barely recall! You guys did look familiar though.


----------



## Tess&Joakim (Jan 4, 2011)

Moe78 said:


> It was great meeting you guys even though it was only for less than an hour! Can't believe I couldn't have edamame beans there! Hope you enjoyed your meals, never had a bad one there so far!
> 
> Tess&Joakim, so you guys were at 360? I remember meeting a couple there but lots of things that happened there I can barely recall! You guys did look familiar though.


The worst thing was that I saw the beans later there  Yes we were there but really quick


----------



## oz75 (Feb 2, 2011)

hey guys let me know when you organise another lunch thing....be cool to join and meet new people


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Tess&Joakim said:


> The worst thing was that I saw the beans later there  Yes we were there but really quick


They offered me beans after you guys got your food but it was too late. I think they get their supply from Waitrose in Marina Mall, they sell frozen edamame beans there.


----------



## Tess&Joakim (Jan 4, 2011)

oz75 said:


> hey guys let me know when you organise another lunch thing....be cool to join and meet new people


Sure! Will try to create a tread a little bit earlier.


----------

